
Tesla hugely exceeded expectations last quarter - extraterra
https://arstechnica.com/?p=1400117
======
georgeecollins
The truth is probably in the middle, which no one wants to write. They
probably do need to raise cash, and the stock is probably a little over
valued, but they will make it. It is possible to goose cash flow for a
quarter, but it will be more persuasive if they can do it over a series of
quarters. But if they do need to raise money there is good reason to believe
they can.

One of the effects of getting news in a click bait format is that every story
is X will change the world, X will take over the world, X is going bankrupt.
There's no story in X will be a normal company.

~~~
xiphias2
Even if Tesla achieved as expected, it's very far from being just a normal
company. As a person who suffers from air pollution every day, I'm really
thankful for Tesla employees for working on decreasing this constant suffering
in the future. In my view Tesla is changing the world.

~~~
redwood
You bring up a phenomenal point.

Even though modern gasoline especially in California burns quite clean, it's
easy to forget that every bus and truck out there is burning horrendous
diesel.

I was in the New York Port Authority Bus Terminal for a few hours the other
day and it just felt toxic, I felt so bad for people who spend time there
every single work day of their lives.

Let alone the vast majority of the world's population whose streets are
completely choked up with buses and completely dirty fuels. It'll take a while
but you're right this is going to seriously change lives at grand scale.

~~~
gamblor956
_Even though modern gasoline especially in California burns quite clean, it 's
easy to forget that every bus and truck out there is burning horrendous
diesel._

The NY MTA has been running natural gas buses and hybrid-electric buses since
before Tesla was a twinkle in its original founders' eyes. It hasn't fully
converted it's entire fleet yet (the process began in 2000!) but it's one of
the largest alternative fuel fleets in the world.

LA Metro's fleet has been almost 90% clean air for years, and has been testing
EV buses for almost a decade.

Let's give Tesla some credit for making EVs fashionable, but public transit
systems have been going green for much longer and Tesla's never been part of
that conversation.

------
mwnivek
Related discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18295942](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18295942)

